# Pics - Immortal GTROC Meet - Yokohama



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Another great night with the Fellas:
Bean, DCD, Miguel, NickM, BeerBaron, G.A.T. Feast
Then there were the IGTROC cars, impressive as
always. Thanks for showing up, had a blast. :squintdan 

Must go now and get some rest, had a full day of work
on little sleep, so here are the pics, enjoy......Hyrev












































































































































































Can anyone identify this car?



















Forgot to take pics of the Stagea Club, next time.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice,as usual


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Great shots...as usual!


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Fantastic pictures :clap:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice thx for sharing


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome , thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh man I didn't see the exhaust extension on that F&F looking 34....that is the crap you get at hardware stores....piping for boilers or cookers:runaway: 

Sweet pix....gotta love long exposure


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics, cool light effects . .how's the temperature in Japan in the night recently? Looks colder . . .:wavey:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Think it was 16º last night


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's still better then -4degrees over here . . . . I have to change to winter tires now . . .


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

DCD said:


> Oh man I didn't see the exhaust extension on that F&F looking 34....that is the crap you get at hardware stores....piping for boilers or cookers:runaway:
> 
> Sweet pix....gotta love long exposure


 man, my silvia is straight pipe too. its the izumi dart, (i think) but that 34 exhaust is ghetto though.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

DCD said:


> Oh man I didn't see the exhaust extension on that F&F looking 34....that is the crap you get at hardware stores....piping for boilers or cookers:runaway:
> 
> Sweet pix....gotta love long exposure












Looks like an empty can of corn bolted to his exhaust to
extend it so as not burn his bumper. Great thinking, looks uke: 
And the 2 bolts at the end is to secure the spark plug to shoot :flame: 

I did like the Cedric with the red flashing police light. I think that
car drew more attention than Bean's.


----------



## sfinkx (Nov 9, 2006)

the bayside blue r34 with the z-tune bumper looks insane....if only i had one


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

cool ! every car looks MINT !


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

You guys are all up the wrong end of Japan for me.... grrrrrrrrrrrrr.... jealous!


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

*damn!! How much for a plane ticket to japan*

Do these meets happen all the time?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome pics Paul - thanks for sharing :smokin:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures.

Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Great pictures mate,well impressed!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks ace as always nice to see the old skool 32s


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

hyrev why don´t ypu just put your pics into zip files when you post a new thread.
All that right click and save is getting on my nerves  

awesome pictures


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice nice pics Rev !

got any vids?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bean, hope you dont mind I post your pics here.
Hope no one minds I double post these pics. I 
really like that last pic you took, can you email
me the high res?



Bean said:


> Here are a few pics to add to the collection....


Great pics Bean - gracias


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey! have you ever heard of mental cruelty???
Stop it!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pics, a lot better than my effort !

I didn't think much of the "Heinz GTR" either, the rear wing was a bit of the large side for my taste too....

The white R34 that parked next to us was very nice though, b&*tard has the Nismo titanium strut brace too.... Some very nice R32's as well.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

OMG! All the cars look AWESOME! Thanks for sharing the pictures. I would have a heart attack if I was there!


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Quality as usual...

:smokin:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Those are some superb pics (as per usual with Hyrev, Bean, DCD). And yes, you should have taken pics of the Stagea Club. That one pic there is just sweet as the silver one looks all business.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanx for posting the pix, hyrev. Sorry, I couldn't make it.

Cya O!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what colour is this?










i see a 33 and maybe a 34 in the same colour?

its lovley!

mook


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Maybe Deep Marine Blue (BN6) from the R33


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> what colour is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been resprayed in one of the blues from the BMW range.


----------



## sfinkx (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you have any more pics of the blue r34 with the z-tune bumper?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

car pornography


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

i just love bean's r34


----------

